# Veggies for piggies



## draykie (Dec 14, 2006)

I've always added corn and peas occasionally to the pigeons' food mix, but read the Pet Pigeon Care thread on this forum recently and noticed spinach, kale, and finely diced carrots are also recommended.

I have diced some carrots up very finely, but was wondering if I should have peeled the carrot first - or does it even matter? Just being cautious. 

Any other recommendations for veggies to throw some variety into their diet are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I usually do, if they are not organic.


----------



## draykie (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks. I will do that. I also read that it can be helpful to include fruits in the diet of your pigeons. Any truth to this? I didn't see any such recommendations on the pet pigeon care thread. I saw things recommended like apple, oranges, and more.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

I was told by the vet that raspberries, blueberries and strawberries are good for them. My birds tried the strawberries and loved them.


----------



## draykie (Dec 14, 2006)

Strawberries? Really? I picked up a pack of them today for myself, but I might share with the birds...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I made jam with mine...lol..


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

spirit wings said:


> I made jam with mine...lol..


Do your pijjies like you jam?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

almondman said:


> Do your pijjies like you jam?


No jam for birdies..only humans. Freezer jam is what I made with these local organic strawberries..best stuff I ever tasted.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Hmmmm! Now you have me hungry. Time to check out our local farmers market.


----------



## draykie (Dec 14, 2006)

Nobody seemed to be in the mood for finely diced strawberries today... or carrots. They were tossed aside and summarily ignored. I think I'll try chopping up some spinach, kale, berries, and other stuff and making a little salad for each bird. If they want to try it, good... if not, it'll feed the mealworms who will feed the geckos.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Hmmmmmm.........I really didn't need to read about jam .......now I am craving Scones and freshly whipped cream !

My piggies absolutely adore spinach ......I hang it on the door and they just go BONKERS over it 

Most recently .......I noticed them stealing lettuce from my chooks when their backs were turned and they seem to enjoy that a lot . I wasn't aware about carrots tho ......I might have to try that one .


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

I give mine Pak Choy, and they love it. Its a kind of chinese vegetable, related to spinach.


----------



## draykie (Dec 14, 2006)

Bok choy, lettuce, spinach, kale, peeled/diced carrots, and diced strawberries... maybe some raspberries and blueberries... sounds like quite a salad. I bet they won't even touch it and I'll end up eating it, but there's a first for everything!


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Lol! 

Actually its `Pak Choy', not `Bok Choy'. The Pak Choy is lighter green in colour....for some reason the pigeons LOVE it, they will eat a whole bushel in one sitting. But they don't love the darker bok choy as much, though they will nibble it.


----------



## Michy (Jul 29, 2011)

When my green peas ripen in the garden, should I mush them up for the pidgies? Or can they swallow them with no problem? Call me neurotic, but everything I give them, I chop it up in teeny pieces. This includes the leafy stuff like dandelions, spinach and celery tops. Is this all a waste of my time?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They eat whole peas in pigeon mix. My birds like their kale and carrots chopped finely too.


----------



## draykie (Dec 14, 2006)

Bella_F said:


> Lol!
> 
> Actually its `Pak Choy', not `Bok Choy'. The Pak Choy is lighter green in colour....for some reason the pigeons LOVE it, they will eat a whole bushel in one sitting. But they don't love the darker bok choy as much, though they will nibble it.


Oh, well, I got bok choy... they didn't touch it, lol. Never heard of or seen pak choy in the stores around here.

Do your birds eat their leafies whole or finely chopped? I arranged a nice diced carrot/strawberry salad with a garnish of bok choy leaves for each bird... which was summarily ignored.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Don't forget about all the free dandelions out in your yard. Well...in my yard anyway...this year I have more than ever! Just make sure the ones you are picking for your birds haven't been sprayed with a herbicide. Dandelion leaves are very nutritious and loaded with vitamins and minerals. I pin a few leaves to the cage bars for my doves. You can also chop them up...they love them either way. 
http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/vegetables-and-vegetable-products/2441/2

Another one is chickweed....my doves and hookbills love this. Again...free in your yard and loaded with vitamins and minerals.
http://www.kingdomplantae.net/chickweed.php

Dawn


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I wouldn't give them strawberries, as store bought strawberries are usually laden with chemicals and toxins. Growers use a lot of chemicals on them, and they are systemic, in that they pass on into the berry. They can't be washed off. They don't need them. They do love chopped greens like romaine and kale, and many like swiss chard. They also like finely chopped carrots. Sometimes they just have to get used to these things, as they may not recognize them as food.


----------



## draykie (Dec 14, 2006)

The strawberries have become a me-food, for caution's sake. Their fruit & veggie salads have remained largely untouched so far... except for Looksie's. She threw hers all over the floor. It's a start!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They do find a lot of fun in thrashing their vegies all over the place.

Pigeons can take down stalks of plants like marygold, and tulips, they can be verocious eaters...but again..my concern too would be artifical chemicals and fertilizers used on any plants, flowers and greens....always wash all vegies!


----------



## gunnarwordon (Jan 14, 2012)

I go in the dumpster of my farmers market and take the organic produce they throw out. today I got radishes, tomatoes, carrots, bok choy, apples and strawberries.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Do they throw the organic out in a seperate place to the non - organic? My pigeons destroyed an ivy leave geraniun I had at my old place, After looking at the safe to eat list I think I found out it was toxic. Lesson learnt - The pigeons were absolutely fine but I have put the creepers in places the pigeons do not go at my new place.


----------



## gunnarwordon (Jan 14, 2012)

All of it is organic, its organic farmers market.so its all local, organic, non-GMO. I also get veggies for myself, like tonight. I had kale and collard greens from their dumpster, with avocado and peas on the side, also from the dumpster. Oh, and filet mignon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

gunnarwordon said:


> All of it is organic, its organic farmers market.so its all local, organic, non-GMO. I also get veggies for myself, like tonight. I had kale and collard greens from their dumpster, with avocado and peas on the side, also from the dumpster.* Oh, and filet mignon.*


*
*


Hope the filet wasn't from the dumpster.


----------



## Shadowringneck23 (Jul 5, 2012)

*Vegetables*

I would have peeled the carrot first, just to be safe. Especially if the carrot was not organic. When it comes to optional vegetables, I have heard that raspberries are a good choice. It's all about experimentation because what my pigeon loves, your pigeon may detest. Good luck!


----------

